# Newbie With Question On Timor Www Watch



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi There,

I just found this forum and I have to say it's great - lots of 'eye candy' and knowledge. In fact, I wish I had found it a little while earlier as I have pretty much committed to buy a Timor WWW watch. It looks nice and clean, HOWEVER after reference here I see that the hands and face are replacements.

I spoke to the dealer, who has been pleasant throughout the transaction so far, and he gave me the following answer:

I do know that the dial is a genuine MOD dial, not made up or repainted or anything.

The MOD removed all of these watches from circulation in the early 60s because of the radium on the dials which they realised was dangerous. They replaced all the dials and hands on their watches with later versions which had no radium on them, and this is one of the MOD replacement dials.

It's a shame as obviously I would prefer a 100% original example. Does this story check out in any way? If it was a MOD recall and reissue, wouldit be amrked in any way?

Thanks in Advance & keep up the Good Work,

Cheers

Gilbert


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's true that lots of the WWW's you see around have had their radium paint removed and replaced (often sloppily) with some other luminous compound, but there are still original ones about if you bide your time and wait for the right one to come along.

Here's my one complete with its radium paint:


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> It's true that lots of the WWW's you see around have had their radium paint removed and replaced (often sloppily) with some other luminous compound, but there are still original ones about if you bide your time and wait for the right one to come along.
> 
> Here's my one complete with its radium paint:


Hi and thanks for the help. Yes I saw your one trawling through old posts here - that truly is a beauty!

cheers

Gilbert


----------

